# Help with Orientation



## xdaragon (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi to all blind cubers! I started learning blind and began with the 2x2. (I do plan to do 3x3 next ) I have trouble with orientation :confused:,and I hope you can help me out. What happens during blind solves, I think I'm done with the solve. I take off the blindfold. Then I see all of the pieces in the correct spot but unorientated. When solving orientation I use to turn a piece: Clockwise - (D',R',D,R)*2 and Counterclockwise - (R',D',R,D)*2. What exactly am I doing wrong? Is it the algorithm? Should I learn a different algorithms for orientation? If so please post below . Thank you all so much for the help! ( I do apologize if I was supposed to ask this in the One Question thread.)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 11, 2011)

Since your planning on doing 3BLD soon, why not learn Old Pochmann and use the Y-perm?


----------



## cisco (Jan 11, 2011)

do it while not blindfolded and see what happens, maybe you're doing the right algorithm but orienting the wrong corner.


----------



## Joël (Jan 11, 2011)

The algs are ok, but they should be part of a commutator. Learn more about commutators if you have difficulty using them.

For example: If A = (D',R',D,R)*2, an example of a full alg is A U A' U'. Another would be A U2 A' U'2.

Or if sexy*2 = (R U R' U')*2, try sexy D sexy' D'


----------

